# canadian online music stores



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

what is your favourite canadian online music stores?I like lamusic.ca.i have looked at axemusic.com but doesnt really do anything for me.Which stores do you like?


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought twice from axemusic.com

Great service, fast shipping, very good prices. No complaints...


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm also a lefty and usually use Axe.

Other options are TomLee, lamusic.ca and http://www.guitarconnection.ca/

I find Axemusics website easier to navigate than the rest...


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Order from both sites...La music has brands axe doesnt sell and vice versa plus sometimes the same product is cheaper at one site (usually axe is cheaper) however La sells gibson,marshall ect and I dont think axe does.

Use both sites and try to make your order $199 or more for free shipping...Axe has better customer service and is quicker at shipping...La music seems to be out of stock on products more often however they still get you the product it just might take longer.

Also if your looking for a product at La Music I suggest using search function to find it because the navigation on that site doesnt work properly.

search by brand name or type of product


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Shameless Self Promotion*

<www.acousticguitar.net>


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

xuthal said:


> what is your favourite canadian online music stores?I like lamusic.ca.i have looked at axemusic.com but doesnt really do anything for me.Which stores do you like?


I think they're all laughable. Minuscule selection and high prices.

Pray tell why can't someone like Long and McQuade come up with a usable site, good selection and competitive prices. Something like Sweetwater, Music123, Musician's Friends, for us :smilie_flagge17:.

The typical canadian music store seems happy with a site listing the brand names they carry with a link to Peavey or Fender's web site. 

Gee, thanks.

(Sorry for the rant)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's really no reason other than expense and bother that L&M can't have a site that's comparable to The Twelfth Fret, for example. They don't feel they need one I guess, with enough walk in traffic. 12th Fret has been very useful to those of us beyond the easy commute of the big smoke. Mind you, L&M will take my phone orders with humour, speed, and grace, but that's hardly comparable to online ordering from an online catalogue.

Both shops should get more internet savvy, it's not just the wave of the future, the future is now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## crj55 (Feb 17, 2008)

I cannot understand either why L and M would not have an online catalogue. I bought a guitar at one of their stores in December and they gave me a great price (less than MF). But I don't live close to their stores so I prefer online catalogues and I hate ordering from MF due to their huge shipping fees for Canada and also their refusal to ship via US postal. So large UPS brokerage fees are involved also. Anyone know of any US dealers that will ship to Canada by US Postal?.... I know of Axe and L.A., and Tom Lee in Canada I will use them as much as possible. Their only downside is their selection is not as wide as the big US dealers.. Any other Canadian onliners out there?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This store is local where I live, but their web site is ever expanding and they have a USD price match guarantee. Tim, who owns the place, is a really decent guy too. They don't have the "big names" like fender and Gibson, but they do have some good offshore guitars (is that an oxymoron?) and a bunch of good amp lines.

http://www.acclaim-music.com/


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mooh said:


> There's really no reason other than expense and bother that L&M can't have a site that's comparable to The Twelfth Fret, for example. They don't feel they need one I guess,


It's probably because L&M is also yorkville sound and they sell to almost every music store in Canada. Their wholesale customers would be right pissed if L&M started double dipping.

L&M is like a virus too. I've heard that they buy mom & pop music stores by overloading them with stock and debt and then coming in as white nights to buy the stores out by assuming the debt.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972...The Yorkville connection may be part of the answer...I didn't think of that.

As for how they take over, I don't know. I do know that the Stratford location had struggled for years, but seems to do great in a smaller market with L&M running it. The customer benefits. I like mom'n'pops, but many are poorly managed, even without the power of L&M, to the point where we have to shop elsewhere anyway.

At any one time the business world is unkind to someone. 

I've had dreams of an Elderly style Canadian music shop for years. Anyone care to bankroll me?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

pattste said:


> I think they're all laughable. Minuscule selection and high prices.
> 
> Pray tell why can't someone like Long and McQuade come up with a usable site, good selection and competitive prices. Something like Sweetwater, Music123, Musician's Friends, for us :smilie_flagge17:.
> 
> ...


No rant there buddy, seem most Canadian sites are like that, every time I go searching for something, regardless of what it is. I fully agree with you!


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

I'm still liking http://www.12fret.com/new/index.html because they update every day and have great gear. I find they answer their email, although getting through on the phone can be difficult. I live about an hour away, so I usually drive in when I'm in a serious buying mood.


----------



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

For people with small budgets, L.A. Music has a way better selection than Axe Music.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> I know from a horse's mouth how L&M assumes and re-brands local music stores, and that couldn't be more wrong.



Then how pray tell does it work? I had just heard what I heard through some retailer friends of mine. I don't disagree that L&M leaves the stores they take over intact and sometimes in better shape than when they got them. When I lived in Kitchener L&M bought Murch in Cambridge and the staff stayed and the products stayed too, so no harm done to the consumer at least.


----------

